# NEW DRIVER APP PREVIEW - TIME TO GET EXCITED...UBER ON !



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

6 MINUTES OF ABSOLUTELY RIVETING VIDEO

https://www.uber.com/en-AU/blog/new-driver-partners-app


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Great new features. The new surge feature and night mode are my favourites


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

What about the "CLAYTON'S SURGE" - Where he says at 3 min 51 seconds " it may not be surging in that area but may be busier than where you currently are"

The surge you have when you're not having a surge !


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hugh G said:


> What about the "CLAYTON'S SURGE" - Where he says at 3 min 51 seconds " it may not be surging in that area but may be busier than where you currently are"
> 
> The surge you have when you're not having a surge !


I think he means around the epicenter of the surge , which makes sense


----------



## Adam86 (Aug 28, 2017)

Drive to a new area coz it "may not be surging but it could be busier than your current location" sounds like a scam. If it isn't surging there is no incentive to drive there and how can you be sure it could be busier?


----------



## Benny J (Aug 9, 2017)

That’s it?

How about allowing drivers to choose their preferred navigation app at will during a trip? And while you’re at it, how about improving the Uber navigation app to a point where it doesn’t seem necessary to use either Google or Waze? For example, maybe passengers don’t want to take a 30km trip going over speed humps, through round-a-bouts and dodging dumpsters in back alleys just because it’ll save them 2kms in distance but add 20 minutes to their trip???

Also, how about getting the app to understand that just because there’s a footpath leading from one road to another between 2 houses, that doesn’t form part of an acceptable route for my car? Sigh...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Adam86 said:


> Drive to a new area coz it "may not be surging but it could be busier than your current location" sounds like a scam. If it isn't surging there is no incentive to drive there and how can you be sure it could be busier?


Because Über says so, and we all know that everything Über says is the gospel truth.

.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Adam86 said:


> If it isn't surging there is no incentive to drive there and how can you be sure it could be busier?


Prior experience might tell you it will probably be busier in another location even if it's not surging.


----------



## Board (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh let's get excited, going to sleep thinking about it.

Fixed pricing, is to lower complaints, uber says it's good for customers therefore good for drivers haha.

New app is to help customers, with less surge. Shows the drivers where to go, where it's busy. So it won't surge as long for customers.
Uber says this will increase the Uber experience and thats a great thing for drivers. Haha
Its all b.s., more of it


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

The bit that I find so underwhelming is that the major change resulting from "180 days of change" from our esteemed masters is...... a new app!!!


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Seems to me that most of the "changes" are just a rearrangement of the existing ones.

"Nothing to see here folks, move along!"


----------



## Free2Roam (Jan 11, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> I think he means around the epicenter of the surge , which makes sense


That could be in the boot?


----------

